# VIA looking to build dedicated rail lines



## CHamilton (Dec 5, 2014)

Via Rail eyeing private capital to build its own dedicated rail lines




> MONTREAL — Via Rail Canada hopes to reduce congestion by building its own network of dedicated tracks, and the passenger rail service wants to enlist the help of private equity to do it.
> 
> Currently, 90% of the track that Via uses is owned by Canadian National Railway Co., and this shared infrastructure can result in bottlenecks as freight and passenger trains vie for space....
> 
> ...


http://business.financialpost.com/2014/12/04/via-rail-eyeing-private-capital-to-build-its-own-dedicated-rail-lines/


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Dec 5, 2014)

VIA already owns several section of track:

65 miles of the Alexandria Subdivision on the Montreal-Ottawa route

35 miles of the Smiths Falls Subdivision on the Ottawa-Toronto route

38 miles of the Chatham Subdivision on the Toronto-Windsor route

They also own the abandoned CPR M&O Subdivision from Rigaud, QC to near Ottawa. The right-of-way is “banked” for future rebuilding into a high speed corridor.


----------



## Anderson (Dec 5, 2014)

The biggest news there was the $200m that VIA is apparently getting a share of, presumably above and beyond its regular funding. Not sure what that is going to go towards funding (maybe bumping service on the _Ocean_ back up, maybe buying some track segments, etc.), but it is good to see all the same.


----------



## greatcats (Dec 19, 2014)

A dedicated line for the Canadian across The country sure sounds like an easy fix! Haw.


----------

